# La Woman & Sour Cream Harvest Pics



## 2Dog (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the harvest from my Sour Cream and La Woman plants. These sativas took forever. They have that spicy smell. Look very crystally small and dense nugs. Not thick like my indicas usually are. Heres some pics thanks guys!


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats 2dog! Thats a sweet sight!


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

_Nice haul Doggie...._


----------



## spaceface (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice!!!....quite the movie selection in the back to go with it......congrats!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

:yay: smoke out at *2Dog's* watch out for the 5 dogs


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks guys and yes space we have a huge movie collection that takes up a whole room...

ozzy bring rascal my dogs love play dates!


----------



## hydrotoker (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice pics. Makes me want to start another grow!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

lol hydro...camping smoke right there... I want to know what you think of wawona when you get back because we camp a lot but never in yosemite we go more east. now sledding in yosemite is awesome!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 24, 2010)

NICE!!!

Well Done


Cheers!!!


----------



## hydrotoker (Feb 24, 2010)

Will definitely let you know what I think about wawona and hopefully other things=). Cant believe I still have several months. Wanted to be in the valley but all the sites booked within 10 secs. Think Wawona will be better! I saw your homemade clone bubbler. Did you put them into soil after?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

yup they are in my grow closet babies journal...pk is my fav and some blue widows..I may have those by camping season..hmmmmmm

we go to fish creek a lot..soquel is nice too. I go to a couple others but you cant reserve them.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

.recreation.gov 


add 3 w's to the front this is the site I use and love it..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2010)

2dog  Awesome chop!!!  Have you sampled?  How long did those ladies take to finish...?

Im sittin on them boh but dont really know if i wanna tie up the space for an extended stay....?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

they took forever..they were planted in october man...the bud looks good but not so good I would wait this long again ...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 24, 2010)

gotcha    ty


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice 2dog !! Got to love that fresh smell.!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

fly I much prefer the cured smell.. but Im not complaining! hopefully no family members just drop by...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*2dog were they in soil or hydro?? how many weeks of flowering im thinking of starting LA women up??
looks nice though...
LH*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

well flowering since right before thanksgiving I think... I just had a bowl of sour cream and it is good...tastes pretty good too..but dang it took forever havent tried la yet I will let you know..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

*holy hanna 4 months?? wowzers
LH*


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

wow looks fantastic 2dog.. sativas and I don't work too well but they still look great... you got quite a DVD collection too lol... i see Shaft down there haha classic


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Feb 26, 2010)

*

  Nice harvest and love that drying rack...
*


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks chuck and north...I got the rack new in the box at a yardsale for 4$...I love yardsales..the guy was too lazy to ever put it up..lol


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope you are rewarded for your patience! Nice work 2D


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow. nice yeild


----------

